# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Armadillos. How trap them...

## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I have only successfully trapped one Hoover Hog.  I put the live trap over a hole in the fence and got him when he came through.  

These that are terrorizing my lawn now are not coming through fences.  They are just coming out of the pasture.

I would just shoot them but they only do their ravaging at night.  I sleep at night these days....


Alan

----------


## Rick

Never kill an armadillo, Alan. Hundreds will come to the funeral. Hundreds more will demonstrate on the road in front of your ranch.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Thirty years ago one would never see an armadillo north of the Tennessee River in Alabama. Now the side of the road is littered with dead dillos baking the sun. Same for fire ants.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I found a hole under a fence yesterday.  i got a live trap today and will set it tomorrow.  

There are three (that I've found) burrow type holes in the yard and flower beds.  This could take a while...


Alan

----------


## Rick

I sense a vendetta. Nothing better in the cool October air than a vendetta.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I got on a vendetta once against cut ants.  I found their main hole and turned a quart of high life upside down in it.  I waited about five min for the high life to find all the channels and dropped a match on it.  Fire shot out of every any hole in about a 50 foot radius, most of which were hidden by dry grass.  I spent a frantic 15 min stomping out fires.  It didn't kill the ants....

Alan

----------


## Rick

Ants are insidious creatures. They do all that tunneling just so they can sit back and laugh at us. Personally, I think they are controlled by one ant with a really large brain that figures out all their plans. I've done the same thing and watched little volcanoes erupt all over the yard while they sit snug and warm underground drinking brandy or whatever ants drink when they think they've won. I'm gonna have to step up my game.

----------


## crashdive123

Best to leave the ant killing to the professionals.  I'm retired now, so if you know of any..................

----------


## DogMan635

You may find this informative of others, but not the Armadillos

https://www.ncwildlife.org/Portals/0...anual_2005.pdf

But this maybe more helpful for you and good luck. Now if you had a wild hog, I'm your man. Be safe haha

https://www.wikihow.com/Trap-an-Arma...als%20instead.

----------


## Hummer70

What attracts armadillos besides lawns? 

 I have a metal cage trap they won't go in.  I read where others follow scent of those before them.  I was able to shoot one about a week ago at 0130 and I put him in the cage on a piece of wood to let his scent stay in the wood. Put him out in yard.

Night before last I saw a possum eating on him so I shot the possum.  The buzzards came and ate the possum but left the armadillo.  I see dead ones out walking and they are cleaned out.

The one I shot I estimate was 10 lbs.  Biggest one I have ever seen.

I am thinking about getting a game camera that will call your cell phone when it picks up movement.  Anybody tried that?

----------


## Rick

You see dead ones out walking? Zombiedillos? Oh, you mean when you are...never mind.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

> What attracts armadillos besides lawns? 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about getting a game camera that will call your cell phone when it picks up movement.  Anybody tried that?



I have not personally used the cellular game camera,  mostly because I am a frugal !@@#$er.  The ones that I have seen go for around $500, and that does not include the monthly cellular fee.  Only thing I can tell you though is you need a good quality cell phone for it to work with at least 3g service or 4g for HD video quality, otherwise the video will appear choppy.

They do have ones that are wifi compatible it this camera is set outside your home it should work fine, worst case scenario you will need to buy a wifi extender. this method no cellular service needed for camera

----------


## madmax

If you eat them you'll get leprosy and your face will rot off.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> If you eat them you'll get leprosy and your face will rot off.



Well, then that explains that.....

Alan

----------


## Rick

Why do we find out these things after the fact? You'd think someone would be good enough to tell us up front, "Hey, you don't wanna eat that," but no, not a single word. It's just like the time I had that poison ivy salad. Same thing. Crap, there goesth my noseth.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but their hides make nice knife scales.

----------


## VnVet

> Thirty years ago one would never see an armadillo north of the Tennessee River in Alabama. Now the side of the road is littered with dead dillos baking the sun. Same for fire ants.



Old thread; however, we are seeing armadillo road kill in NE Georgia. 

Although, we've only lived here for 5-6 years, the same applies to fire ants.

----------

